# My home-birth / transfer / C-Section birth story (long)



## Celesse

*Mon 8 March.... 41+5*
Woke up at 5am totally unable to get back to sleep. By 6am was out of bed and manically cleaning the house. Also had several bouts of loose poop, so signs are good that something may start to happen soon. 

*Tues 9 March...41+6*
Up early and restless again, but no more house to tidy.

*11:30am:* Antenatal appointment. I am due a scan at 42 weeks to establish if the baby is healthy enough to continue the pregnancy. I also wanted to negotiate with my midwife if I can stay at home to deliver if I go into labour before Friday, deliver in hospital over the weekend and book and induction for Monday. This will need to be discussed with the consultant following the scan tomorrow. 

I also had a sweep. Cervix admits a finger tip, is very posterior and loosely applied. Midwife said its probably unlikely I will go into labour. 

*8:00pm:* Had few BH contractions whilst on the phone to my mum. Went to the toilet and was quite a bit of bloody show. 

*Wed 10 March...42+0*
*12midnight: *Having some contractions which are more painful than normal. I eventually settle to sleep at about 1am. 

*4am:* Contractions wake me up, so decide to get up and time them. They are approximately 6-7 minutes apart and hurt but are totally manageable. 

*6am:* Decide I want to have a shower to get my hair clean and help with the contractions. I dont want to be in the shower with OH still asleep, just in case so wake him up. He is difficult to wake and a bit stressed once up! 

*7am: *OH phones MIL who is second birth partner. Also sends text to my parents. 

*8:30am: *Get in contact with the MAU and my midwife. Although I dont feel I need the support of the midwife yet I want her to know I am in labour as the scan is booked for 11 and I dont think I will need to go. Midwife says to stay in contact. 

*9:00am:* MIL arrives, OH calms down. At this point I am using the birthing ball and warm aromatherapy compresses for pain relief. Managing well. 

*10:00am: *Decide to get into the bath for a bit. Just as I get in the midwife calls. She has discussed my case in supervision. Although my contractions are close together, they are not consistently regular, for example varying from 3mins apart, to 5mins apart, this means that it is likely I am in early labour, am not established and it could still be a considerable amount of time until I deliver. I am recommended to go into hospital and have the well being scan, and then the consultant will review the case and make a recommendation on whether home delivery is still safe. 

We are given time to discuss and decide what we want to do. I decide that it is probably best to go in for the scan and to get examined. I dont think that I am imminently about to give birth and feel it would be a good idea to see where we are with things. If I have these levels of pain and am only 1or2 cm I know I wont be able to cope later on.

*11:00am: *Arrive at the RVI for the scan. The MAU is VERY busy, so we have to wait for the scan in the waiting room. Not much fun whilst contraction. Having contractions every 2 minutes and cant sit down. Starting to get funny looks from passing people and I think I am probably scaring those earlier on in their pregnancies. I find that vocalising the pain helps to control it. 

*11:45am: *We eventually get in for the scan. In order to tolerate the scan I have some Gas and Air. The scan is very quick and shows that baby is fine. I am sent to another waiting area and Gas and Air taken away. Contractions are starting to pick up in strength and are manageable, but its getting a little embarrassing labouring in a waiting area. 

*12:15pm: *Examined by midwife. 4cm dilated and fully effaced, which seems very acceptable for a first baby, considering how unfavourable the cervix had been yesterday. I am reviewed via phone by the consultant who agrees I am low risk and can go home to labour. 

*1:00pm:* We go home via the chip shop to get some nourishment for my birth partners. OH checks his phone and my parents have sent a text saying they decided to travel up from down south. 
When we get home I get into the bath with some aromatherapy massage oils and relax. 

*3:00pm: *Decide its time to call the midwife. The contractions are fairly strong and are eased by being in the bath, but I am aware I am not upright enough for them to be effective. In order to increased their effectiveness I want Gas and Air so I can stand up and mobilise. 

Times approximate.... a bit of a blur.

*3:30pm*: People start arriving, 2 midwives, and my parents. Gas and Air set up. 

*4:00pm:* Examined and am now 5cm dilated. Other observations also done. Foetal heart appears to be high but the Doppler doesnt have a display screen. Its counted by one of the midwives and is approx 145-150. 
My BP is high at 160/90. And my pulse is also up a bit. 

Decide to wait and check again. I spend some time on the ball, with a bit of gas and air at the peak of contractions. 

*4:30pm:* BP rechecked and still high. Foetal heart still high. 

Over the course of the next 20 or so minutes a very close eye is kept on the foetal heart, monitoring through contractions, and using a Doppler with a display screen. Foetal heart 165-170 but dips to 135-140 during contractions. 

My BP is 165/105, my pulse is high. As I have taken paracetamol for pain they are unable to tell if I have a temperature as it is suspected that the high foetal heart rate is because of infection and a high maternal temperature would also be indicative of this. 

Whilst listening into the baby a look goes between me and the 2 midwives, which is missed by the rest of the family there which is basically the knowledge look of something not quite right. Before they can say anything to me I say we are going in, arent we? 
Its clear from what can be heard with the Doppler that the baby is struggling, but the extent of this cannot be ascertained at home and we need to go onto the CTG as soon as possible. The midwives decide not to risk waiting for a normal transfer into hospital and that me and the baby need to be in now and therefore a blue light ambulance is the only way to go. 

Whilst waiting for the ambulance I discuss the plan. I request that I get an epidural as soon as possible after getting into the hospital. I dont feel I need it for the pain, but have a number of reasons I feel it is now the most suitable method of pain relief.
-- I am aware that the chances of instrumental delivery or C-Section are high due to the foetal heart rate at this stage of labour. I would rather an epidural than a general anaesthetic for a section, or a local for an instrumental. 
--Since I am going to be monitored I wont be able to mobilise which has been helping a great deal with pain relief.
-- I want to be in control since I will be in hospital as I am aware that further decisions will need to be made as the labour will now be medially managed. 
--I am aware the epidural will help with the high BP. 

*5:00pm:* I decide that its best if OH goes with MIL and my mum to the hospital and meets me there and that I will travel with the midwife. 

Transferred to hospital in the ambulance with blue light an sirens blazing as we go through a busy part of Newcastle during rush hour. The ambulance has Gas and Air and I am happily chatting away in the back to the midwife and the paramedic. Everything is very calm and stress free and I feel fully in control of what is happening. 

*5:30pm-7:00pm*: Arrive at hospital. OH, MIL & my mum arrive a little later and are all allowed to stay. 
Set up on CTG. Foetal heart remains high at 165-175. 
Nice doctor arrives and puts in epidural. 
Started on IV fluid as its likely I am dehydrated. 

*7:30pm: *Internal examination, now 6cm dilated. Waters broken by midwife with my consent. Thankfully there is no meconium in the water as had been one of the fears given I am post dates and the baby is stressed. 
Intermittent catheter passed and its confirmed from colour of urine I am very dehydrated which is not doing me or the baby any good. 

*9:00pm: *Hormone drip started on low dose. 

*10:30pm: *just before they up the dose on the hormone drip I suddenly get very nauseas and am sick, filling 2 bowls. Straight after the fetal heart starts dropping and does not seem to recover. Buzzer is pulled and I am turned onto one side, then the other in an attempt to get it back up. As her heart rate has been high it doesnt actually dip below 100. Eventually the heart rate recovers and is back up to where it was before. 

*11:15pm:* Registrar comes to review. 
The fetal heart is now getting even higher following the big deceleration and is between 190-195. An internal is performed and I am now 8cm. 

The registrar informs us that it is his recommendation that we increase the hormone drip, and head to theatre. Once in theatre he will perform another internal and if fully dilated then we will go for an instrumental vaginal delivery, if not then the recommendation is C-Section. 
I discuss with the registrar if there are any other options and the potential outcomes if we wait longer. We are also given time as a family without any of the staff there to discuss what we want to do. We decided to go for the C-Section. 

*11:45pm:* I am prepped for theatre, gown, stockings and such. OH is not looking good and is very nervous about the whole thing so we all talk it through and decide it is best that my mum comes into theatre and OH waits with MIL. On reflection OH is very happy with his decision not to come into theatre as it would not have been a positive experience for him or me, given how nervous he was. 

*Thurs 11 March 2010*
*12:15am:* I arrive in theatre. All the staff are lovely. I am a little too tall for the bed so unfortunately the screen is very high up my body. The atmosphere is very relaxed and they have music playing. I am examined again and am 8-9am dilated, however foetal heart rate is approaching 200 and its clear she is getting more and more distressed. 

*12:30am:* They bring my mum in and get started. Cos of the screen placement my mum can see everything, but she doesnt mind at all, in fact I think she found it all quite interesting. 

There is a lot of odd sensations. I cant feel the cuts, but can feel a lot of pressure and pulling an tugging.

*12:45am:* Abigail is born, weighing 8lb 1.5onz!!

The Take That Stardust song is playing as she is born. According to my mum she kind of came out butt first, even though she was head down. Once out her pulse is down to 135 straight away. 

As the screen is so high up my body its not possible for me to hold her so my mum gives her lots of cuddles whilst Im stitched up. 

*01:30am:* All sorted we are taken to recovery to meet Daddy!


----------



## mrsraggle

Thank you for sharing your story. Abigail is absolutely stunning!


----------



## EternalRose

wow, what a journey hun. Congratulations again on Baby Abigail, I still feel that you kept in control the whole time even though your homebirth didnt go to plan. Well done you x x


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats x


----------



## Samemka

Congratulations, what a journey! Abigail is beautiful x


----------



## Armywife

Congratulations! Abigail is so beautiful! I love how you told your birth story xx


----------



## HayleyJA

Thank you for sharing your story Celesse.. Abigail is absolutely gorgeous! :)


----------



## mightyspu

serious lump in my throat there, congratulations, she is beautiful. And looks quite pleased to be here!


----------



## Mervs Mum

You did so well and you must be really happy that you kept complete control of the situation. Another fabulous example of how home birth is more than just the location - it's an informed attitude and a state of mind. Well done honey :hug: You did us proud.

x


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Mervs Mum said:


> You did so well and you must be really happy that you kept complete control of the situation. Another fabulous example of how home birth is more than just the location - it's an informed attitude and a state of mind. Well done honey :hug: You did us proud.
> 
> x

I agree!!

Love the pic of Abigail...she looks like she is smiling!!! Well done!! x


----------



## Babyshambelle

What a story! You are a very strong woman and an inspiration for remaining in control during the transfer and problems. I'm hoping for a homebirth too, and wanted to say thankyou for telling us about the decision to have the epidural...I have been worried for a while about the general anaesthetic c-section, but I think insisting on an epi on transfer would do a great deal to reduce the chances of this happening if a section looks to be on the cards. 

Your little girl is beautiful. xxxx


----------



## Auerbach059

What a beautiful baby! Congratulations xxx


----------



## Samemka

Congratulations, Abigail is gorgeous!! x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats! Sounds like you had a tough time of it but your little girly is gorgeous xx


----------



## Maffie

Just wanted to say ive cried all way through this birth story xxx


----------



## MummyMagoo

Wow what a story! Glad everything was ok in the end for you both x


----------



## marnie79

good birth story, congrats hun xx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## 3rdandlastime

thank u for sharing, I cried most of the way through it, from u going in the ambulance lol.
She is just beautiful! well done xxx


----------



## Mum2MJ

Thank you for sharing your story, you are a brave lady who remained calm throughout. I think I would have also avoided an instrumental delivery at that point, can I ask if they found out why your daughters heart rate accelerated so much? xx


----------



## Heidi

thanks for sharing your birth story :)


----------



## foxyroxie

congrats hun xx


----------



## Celesse

Mum2MJ said:


> Thank you for sharing your story, you are a brave lady who remained calm throughout. I think I would have also avoided an instrumental delivery at that point, can I ask if they found out why your daughters heart rate accelerated so much? xx

They didn't find out for certain. Both of us had a high temperature for about 6 hours after delivery and during labour. I had intravenous paracetamol in labour which failed to bring down her pulse. They suspected it was some kind of infection (I guess uterus infection) which was able to resolve itself after labour. At the rate I was dilating it could have been another 4 hours until I reached fully dilated, and because of the epidural I would have needed to wait an hour to push and maybe take an hour to push her out. That would have meant a possible 6 additional hours exposed to an infection which could have been very dangerous for her as a newborn.


----------

